# Daily Chat: July 2016



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like we are going to be in triple digit temps this week.

July has definitely arrived. :surprise:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank God for Air Conditioning. I can remember when the only place that was ever air conditioned was the movies and everyone would go there to get out of the heat and stay there all day watching the main movie a second time. So much changes in a life time :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We had the Maine Mall to hang out and cool off, not that Maine gets hot but it was hot for us!

In 1975? we had three days of triple digits, in a place that rarely gets to 90 that was hard to get through. :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Been dreaming about RVs a lot ever since Susan posted about her awning replacement and I fell in love with the whole idea of owning a class A. I'm now on my second one in about 2 months I guess. I upgraded because my wife and I decided to go full time. We found a campground that stays open year round that's a short drive to work until I retire in a couple of years. Here's my new to me 2006 Winnebago Journey diesel pusher.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh! @dickhutchings I am sooooo jealous. You are living my dream! :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

How cool Dick! Welcome to the full timer's club! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW it's quite a life style change! Congratulations on your new home.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> Oh my gosh! @*dickhutchings* I am sooooo jealous. You are living my dream! :smile:


It will be a couple of years before I'm really living the dream and can head south for the winter. These next couple of winters in RI will be tough. Maybe I'll have to reconsider my retirement date. :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I would be happy living in a van down by the river. I would love visiting every state and national park.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have another of my paintings being displayed at my bank this month. It is such an ego trip.:biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That's great Terry!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

That is fantastic Terry!


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Superb Terry. It looks right at home there. :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good morning friends. I haven't been doing much art but now I'm getting in the grove again. I'm working on a 24x30inch painting of a street in Italy. It's going slow, but I'm enjoying it again.

What are you all working doing these days?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I brought my painting that was selected for an art show to the display building or whatever you call it. The opening reception is tomorrow night. I'm so excited to have been selected to show my work in this show. I need to pinch myself. It will be on display for the next three weeks and it will have a poem on the wall beside it written by some poet, I don't know who but the poem will have been inspired by my painting! Now if this doesn't get me back to the easel I don't know what will.

Most of you have seen the painting but I'll show it again so you know what I'm talking about.








One more thing. What happened to Meli?


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

That's fantastic Dick!!! Congrats!


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I hadn't seen the painting Dick and I'm mightily impressed. Terrific stuff and hope the painting gets its due respect.


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Congratulations Dick, your painting is lovely it was a wonderful mood to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Desdichado said:


> I hadn't seen the painting Dick and I'm mightily impressed. Terrific stuff and hope the painting gets its due respect.





zahira said:


> Congratulations Dick, your painting is lovely it was a wonderful mood to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both for your kind words.

I'm pretty excited to see how my first gallery show goes. I'll be glad when my life slows down a little and the weather is cooler so I can get back to painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey Dick I've loved this happy place painting since first I saw it. It inspired me to try to do a more free and impressionistic painting but I couldn't pull it off. 

Looking forward to you having more time for art and seeing more of your work.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Any one seeing something about a security breach on the home page?


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Any one seeing something about a security breach on the home page?


Probably an ad. I ignore these Dick. The mods would surely e-mail us.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL --- hey Jim -- Dick IS the moderator. You must think the moderators are told what is going on....wrong assumption!

I've seen the notice Dick. I think that security notice is old and still goes back to why we all had to change our passwords.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Ooops. :shog:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i bookmarked the forum. i didnt even know theres a homepage involved :glasses:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

dickhutchings said:


> Any one seeing something about a security breach on the home page?


That is just the legal notice that has to stay on the main page of the site for a month. It is referring to the issues we already notified y'all of by email and here in the forum.
http://www.artistforum.com/artistforum-com-help-desk/attention-password-security-update-33282/


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I have been locked out for a few days. Tried to log in and my password was rejected. After writing the Admins twice, and not hearing back from them (a little disappointed) and three password requests I finally got in! 

Did ya miss me? :biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> I have been locked out for a few days. Tried to log in and my password was rejected. After writing the Admins twice, and not hearing back from them (a little disappointed) and three password requests I finally got in!
> 
> Did ya miss me? :biggrin:


 Ah so that's what happened to you. Welcome back Susan


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Liz, I have a lot of catching up to do! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Prepping the RV for a trip to PA with the grandkids for the weekend. I love driving it!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Prepping the RV for a trip to PA with the grandkids for the weekend. I love driving it!!


Have a safe trip and a great visit!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Susan.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This trip was not without issues! I was using Waze to navigate and it led me to a bridge that was 6" shorter than my RV. I had no where to go and no shoulder to pull over. EEEEEEEEK! Someone pulled up beside me and told me that I would fit if I stayed in the middle. My other option was to call the police, I opted to trust the man and drove through the center without hitting anything. Phew! I got off that road and downloaded a trucker app and found my back to I95. 

When we left the campground on Sunday to go to my daughters house, I came to a turn that had a length limit of 30', I'm 36.5'. I checked the settings in the app and made sure the dimensions were in there correctly, which they were not. After making the corrections, it still pointed to that road. I said the heck with it and took my chances. There was a hairpin turn that I got around with no problem, but the hills and curves were something else. We made it through them though. My wife thinks I must have been a bus driver in a previous life.:biggrin:

I plan on getting an RV Garmen in the future.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW that does sound like some worrisome situations Dick. Other than those happenings did you have a good time?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh yeah! We took the kids to Dorney Park and they had a blast until we got rained out! Couldn't win on this trip. The saving grace was our trip home. We left late Sunday afternoon and had one of the best rides from PA yet.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Always need to watch the overhead! :biggrin:

Fred and I were checking out the sights around Princeton, New Jersey a few years back in the RV, as we went down a slope my husband spotted a sign obscured by overgrown branches that said, "Clearance 9 feet", we are 11 feet! Thank the Lord there was a turn before the bridge. That could a hurt!

After you have been at this for a while it becomes second nature to keep your eyes peeled at all times. Never trust any GPS 100%. We met a guy that came into a campground in Maine with both his air conditioners ripped off his 5th wheel. He had traveled a highway which had several sets of overpasses, he made it under all but the last one! He had a trucker's GPS, which he wasn't talking to anymore! :biggrin:

Glad you averted disaster and had a good trip!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I started our August chat thread.
http://www.artistforum.com/off-topic/daily-chat-august-2016-a-35026/


----------

